# Visa - Oman Run



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I know lots of people do it but what is the actual legal standing of doing the drive to Oman every month to renew your visa, and working in Dubai at same time? Not working for Dubai company though, working for UK company and paid in UK.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

I know this was a while ago, so it's a bit of a thread revival, but through searches I've never found a proper answer.

I am not looking to break any laws or bend any rules, I'm just curious as to the actual legal position on this if you were to be questioned by any authority as to what you are doing here? 

I see it as essentially working on a visitor visa, and it probably shouldn't be done, but then is that not what everyone who comes here on business does, therefore doing it for a longer period than a couple of weeks isn't really a problem? 
Again, this is not working for a UAE company or have any banking, financial ties to UAE, everything employment wise goes through the UK.

Is the visa run just intended for people staying here as a visitor (non working)

If this is not allowed have people ever been punished and if so what is the punishment? Financial, banning from Dubai etc?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are living in the UAE and carrying out work here than you should have a proper visa. You are not permitted to work on a tourist visa. Fines can be up to AED 100k or deportion and yes people are regularly caught.

People that come to the UAE on business should have the appropriate visit or mission visa, obtained by their employer.

If you are working for a UK company in the UAE then the company should set up a branch office or sub-company so they can trade legitimately.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Elphaba, are you aware of any government website that this is possibly written on? Just so I can forward to people in UK to nudge them into doing the right thing!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just check with the Ministry of Labour...


----------

